# good source for a station clock



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I suppose I could make one out of a metal disk and some paint. But I just KNOW there will be some clever ideas for putting clock in a station (circa 1940s)


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got an old wrist watch or pocket watch? There's some cheapies out there too that might even keep running for a season or two.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you mean like this: 










This is a station I built and described in a builders log a few years ago. The Clocks are made from mechanisms I obtained at relatively low cost from Lee Valley Tools. They were mounted on thin sheets of plywood faced with styrene painted boxcar red. The numerals were also from Lee Valley and hand applied. The clock here is 4 faced one on each side of the tower - that involved 4 separate mechanisms. Access is by lifting off the roof of the tower. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug that's truly magnificent, but it's a little more than I imagined. I'm just looking either for a wall clock or a clock on a pole or the kind of street clock that projects off a corner. I found this on ebay: 



but the proportions look all wrong to me and at 8 inches, it seems too tall for 1:29


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Lownote 
If you can come up with the measurements, and numeral type, a dial can be done rather easily with a laser machine. If you are looking for real clock you might find what you are looking for at KLOCKIT clocks in Wisconsin, If you are looking for a special dial I can cut you one for a 5 dollars on the laser machine 
Dennis


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 05/12/2008 6:27 AM
Doug that's truly magnificent, but it's a little more than I imagined. I'm just looking either for a wall clock or a clock on a pole or the kind of street clock that projects off a corner. I found this on ebay: 



but the proportions look all wrong to me and at 8 inches, it seems too tall for 1:29




Low, 
Makes me think the clock has to stay lighted all the time to run clock and light....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 
Toad


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Try a woodworker's store. They usually carry different types of clocks, sometimes as a kit, typically not a great variety, used for various wood projects.


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used KLOCKIT (www.klockit.com) a number of times. Great service and a wide selections of small clocks.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'd go to Wal*Mart and look for a kids' water resistant timex and go from there.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want a real clock, then the above advice should suffice. If ya want to fudge a bit, do what I did--download a picture of a suitable wall clock from the web, print it on photo paper, cut it out and paste it on a piece of wood or styrene shaped like the clock's housing. I did this for my styrene station and when viewed from the usual distance (10 feet, right?), it looks just fine. Before I made my cutout clock, I measured an old time clock I have at home, and built a cabinet based on the actual dimnesions. Well guess what? It was way too big and looked out of scale for a wall clock, proving yet again that what you see ain't what you get.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I don't have a good pic of this one - 










it came from a Lemax type resin accessory kit you get at the home depot at holiday time. There were benches, etc. also in the pack. 

-Brian


----------

